

Is the Government Poisoning Us? The Truth About Fluoride - nbj914
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/02/what-do-we-know-about-fluoride/252683/

======
ctdonath
The problem with these "X is killing us!" histrionics is people are living
longer, and healthier, than ever. Most of the "epidemics" we suffer now are
either we're living long enough to reach those problems, or other problems
aren't blocking them from arising. Are the problems of fluoridated water
really worse than the consequences of losing teeth outright?

------
bdg
Alternative link title: "Is the post title sensationalized? The truth about
OP's intentions!"

Fluoride in the water system has enough legitimate questions to ask without
proposing an Illuminati plot.

------
John_F_Miller
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1KvgtEnABY>

We must protect our precious bodily fluids!

------
cafard
I remember hearing of the 1950s opposition to this. Interesting that it should
have come back around.

------
applesoda
Yes

